# Europeans want to power Europe from Sahara Desert solar cells.



## 52ndStreet (Jul 13, 2009)

Europeans are seriously thinking about supplementing Europes energy needs with Solar 
energy from the Sahara Desert. They did a study, and found out that the vast desert region of the Sahara Desert, would be a huge energy provider for not only Europe , but the entire world.!

They figured  feel that 400 billion Euros would be enough to get things rolling.
Obstacles include, African countries viewing the entire project, and or proposal , as
another attempt to colonialize Africa, by Europeans, who have a terrible history throughout
the African continent, from their actions in the past, and present.

Positives, include the fact that this project could help accelerate the modernization of the 
African continent, and would lift many out of poverty in Africa, and would reduce famine,starvation, and the lack of clean drinking water.

My link was the www.bbc.com ,bbcnews.com
This is a real story.
07/13/2009


----------



## Sodafin (Dec 17, 2009)

It seems to be more an idea than a plan, because I think Europe's need for energy is more likely to be met by combined wind, solar, nuclear, osmotic and tidal power in the next century, but this is a fascinating idea.

It actually makes a lot of sense, although I think the energy might first go to power some of the African super cities like Cairo and Nairobi, before being sent to Europe!


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 17, 2009)

The europeans will make huge money out of the deal.

And the african people will get pennies


----------



## Sodafin (Dec 17, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The europeans will make huge money out of the deal.
> 
> And the african people will get pennies



That is possible, but actually I doubt it. 

Part of the thrust of the Copenhagen discussions is how to move the third world more towards using sustainable power - projects like this may well supply energy to both Europe and Africa. 

It also needs to be said that Libya could afford to do this itself - if it chooses not to, that is their issue.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 17, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The europeans will make huge money out of the deal.
> 
> And the african people will get pennies



This is what I am hearing also, the Europeans will rape all the profits out of this project, and the African countries will get pennies.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Dec 18, 2009)

Big technical obstacle.
The further you transmit electrical power the more you power lose.
AC current in Europe and the US are different frequencies (50hz vs 60hz as I recall) because the power lines were once the cause of line inductance and the poles were set a different distance apart in Europe than in the US. 
AC transmits poorly over long distances.
DC does not transmit over long distances. 
Solar power from the Sahara will take too much effort (keeping the lines clear, keeping the solar cells working, etc) to yield much energy return despite what some might think.

Yes solar from the Sahara would be nice, but it just won't work.


----------



## Sodafin (Dec 18, 2009)

I tend to agree, Charles. 

I think solar in the Sahara is a great idea, but would seem a better option to power Egypt and Morocco, than Austria or France. 

52nd st - 

Can you provide your source, please?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 18, 2009)

wow, i guess these Europeans have never heard of a sand storm in the desert and what that would do to solar panels


----------



## Charles Stucker (Dec 18, 2009)

Sodafin said:


> Can you provide your source, please?



College physics classes. As I recall the basic text in electromagnetism was "Physics" by Halliday and Resnik


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 18, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Big technical obstacle.
> The further you transmit electrical power the more you power lose.
> AC current in Europe and the US are different frequencies (50hz vs 60hz as I recall) because the power lines were once the cause of line inductance and the poles were set a different distance apart in Europe than in the US.
> AC transmits poorly over long distances.
> ...



They have developed a new space age material,computers, and transmission bosters to deal with the transmission power loss problem.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Dec 18, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> They have developed a new space age material



I had not heard that they overcame the difficulties with room temperature superconductors. 
Do you have a technical link?
(not a call for proof, just professional curiosity - one of my profs used to work in superconductor research and I did a some work along the lines, but lost track of it a few years back)


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 18, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > They have developed a new space age material
> ...



Just google, European Sahara desert Solar transmission project. You will be able to read about the entire project and its features.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Dec 18, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Just google, European Sahara desert Solar transmission project. You will be able to read about the entire project and its features.



Actually I did better looking for 'superconductor technologies' - found someone I know who is working on reducing the cost of coated conductors.
Very nice work, I'll have to see about getting more than just the abstract. 
Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 20, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Just google, European Sahara desert Solar transmission project. You will be able to read about the entire project and its features.
> ...



The beauty of this project is that they will have so much leftover power from the Sahara desert Solar cells, that they will be able to transmit the residual left over power throughout the African continent.


----------



## smartharsh (Jan 8, 2010)

I think powering Afrca with solar power would be a better option than powering Europe. 
If I remember correctly, Denmark started an ambitious programme to generate power from wind mills installed in North Sea.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 8, 2010)

the plan is a supergrid, with wind from the coasts, solar from africa and the mediterranean states (and germany ) water from norway, geothermal from iceland, etc.

one step is  a power link between norway and germany


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 27, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> the plan is a supergrid, with wind from the coasts, solar from africa and the mediterranean states (and germany ) water from norway, geothermal from iceland, etc.
> 
> one step is  a power link between norway and germany



How will the African nations be compensated.?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > the plan is a supergrid, with wind from the coasts, solar from africa and the mediterranean states (and germany ) water from norway, geothermal from iceland, etc.
> ...



When is this European solar grid system to be built? anyone have any idea?.


----------

